# Cool Apocalypse Conversions



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Figured I'd start a thread show-casing cool and/or interesting Apocalypse conversions, like this Nurgle Lord of Skulls...










Or this two-legged Lord of Skulls...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

...I like apocalypse. The Nurgle conversion is SO well done.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A rather cool Ordinatus conversion...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The nurgle Thomas the Stink Engine is nice, still hate the model but the conversion is good and the paint job is stunning. Not sure about the walking one though, it looks odd and out of proportion. 

Not a fan of the big tank thing.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A Tower of Skulls...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't like the walking Lord of Skulls...it's like he's got cottage cheese legs with how fat they are, plus that changes a lot of rules about him (since tanks and walkers have different rules after all) and makes his arms look even less likely to actually manage to pick up that axe since his legs are so fat they'd get in the way if he squatted down (unless the conversion takes that into account and modded in a couple of slanted sections for the back of the knee to allow them to bend all the way instead of clashing like the cylinders would).

Well since we're posting cool conversions, here's one of my favorites: the Tater Titan (original site here):










In my opinion, *THAT* is what a Stompa should look like. Like it can _actually_ stomp on things.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think those first two conversions are amazing. I actually think Tommy the Tank Engine works better as a nurgle creation and I really like the job they've done on the walker. Where does that leg armor come from?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> I think those first two conversions are amazing. I actually think Tommy the Tank Engine works better as a nurgle creation and I really like the job they've done on the walker. Where does that leg armor come from?


They look like the tanks from the back of a Lord of Skulls...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats what I thought as well but I don't think the tanks are big enough. I could be wrong though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I really like the guy on the tank version better than the walking one. Love the axe that is being looted and soon to appear in my ork army. 

My Iron Squiggoth


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow that had the makings of a Japanese monster movie, Squiggoth vs. Mechasquiggoth


----------

